# Thyroid orbitopathy



## Jamie Dezenzo (Sep 25, 2012)

patient has 
upper lid retraction 374.41
dermatochalasis 374.87
and _*thyroid orbitopathy ? 246.8?*_

Thanks!
Jamie


----------



## hewitt (Sep 25, 2012)

The ICD-9 guidance leads to 242.0 and buddy code 376.21. These two should be coded together.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for your help and have a good day!


----------

